

Ask HN: Simple Git doc mirror/hosting? - jarcane

I&#x27;ve finally started properly documenting Heresy, but my hosting method at this point is tedious. I write the docs in LyX and output to HTML and push this to master, but to actually host it in a linkable way I have to then manual copy it over to the gh-pages branch so that I can actually then share it publicly. I swear it used to be the case that I could simply keep the two branches in sync with a pull request, but they seem to have changed the way the gh-pages branch works so that&#x27;s no longer an option.<p>Ideally it&#x27;d be nice to just have a site somewhere that keeps in sync automatically the HTML file and hosts it so I don&#x27;t have to constantly mess with it.<p>I found a site here: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;git-doc.com&#x2F;<p>It seems to have the functionality I want, but the list of permissions it demands is ludicrous, more or less requiring full access to my entire GH account.<p>Anyone know any alternatives?
======
kazinator
Yes, you could register your own domain, host a machine somewhere with a web
server and just stick your HTML there. Genearate the HTML structure from your
Git repo with some Makefile or whatever, and then rsync the result over SSH to
the server.

